# G&L Guitars



## okcomputer (Jun 19, 2006)

Anyone else using a G&L guitar?

I've had mine for 8 years now. Back then, I tried many different guitars and it came down to a Fender Tele and a G&L ASAT Classic. I just liked the sound and feel of the G&L better - though I'm sure there are Tele models that are more pricey that I would have enjoyed as much.

For those who don't know, G&L is the company that Leo Fender started after he sold Fender (and after the period had lapsed where he wasn't allowed to make competing guitars). He took some of his original Fender designed and tweaked them... in a lot of instances he said he preferred the updated designs over some of the originals.

I searched the forums and didn't see any mention of G&L. Anyone out there?

G&L Guitars


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

There are actually quite a few times that G&L comes up and has come up in the past. There are many fans you can be certain of that. I had a beautiful USA JB-2 Bass that I sold to another member here:









and I had these 3 Korean Tributes (from top a Legacy Premium, ASAT Classic, Invader) of which I sold the Invader to a member here as well.









Excellent guitars. I still have the ASAT but the bass, the Legacy and the Invader were all sold just because I had too many guitars at the time (still do), not because they were lacking in any way. They were all excellent guitars.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I grabbed this Legacy last year whuile searching for a Strat. I didn't find a Fender I liked, but this one jumped onto my lap and followed me home. Now we're good friends. It has made me into a Strat guy, which I thought would be impossible less than a year ago... My 335 is gathering dust now, it's sad really.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

G&L guitars are popular around here - its the search forum which isn't up to snuff. It doesn't work properly for searches under 4 chars, or with special characters.

Try a Google search:
site:guitarscanada.com/ G&L - Google Search


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I have two Asat's(Classic and Special,Both have the Swamp Ash body,Premier Finishes and Maple Neck and fretboard) and i agree with you that G&L's guitars are really fine instruments...


----------



## okcomputer (Jun 19, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> G&L guitars are popular around here - its the search forum which isn't up to snuff. It doesn't work properly for searches under 4 chars, or with special characters.


Ahh, thought that might be it.

Sorry folks - didn't mean to start out here by making overdone threads!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

had an MIJ Tribute, apart from the tiny pots and plastic switch it was a very well made guitar.


----------



## Cankin (Jan 9, 2010)

Does anyone know the street price of a Tribute Series Legacy? How do they compare to MIM Strats(Standard or Classic Series)?
Where can I buy one in GTA?

Thanks!


----------



## okcomputer (Jun 19, 2006)

Cankin said:


> Does anyone know the street price of a Tribute Series Legacy? How do they compare to MIM Strats(Standard or Classic Series)?
> Where can I buy one in GTA?


I've seen them for $600, so you could probably get one for $500-600.

In GTA:

KAOS MUSIC CENTRE
3052 BLOOR STREET WEST
TORONTO, ON M8X 1C4
(416) 233-2232

GEAR MUSIC LIMITED
324 KERR STREET
OAKVILLE ON L6K 3B5
(905) 339-3515

REMENYI HOUSE OF MUSIC LTD.
210 BOOR STREET ST. W.
TORONTO, ON M5S 1T8
(416) 961-3949

THE GUITAR WORLD
6435 ERIN MILLS PKWY UNIT 18A
MISSISSAUGA, ON L5N 4H4
(905)858-9918

MUSICIANS CHOICE
71 West Drive, Unit #10.
Brampton, ON, L6T 5E2
(905) 455-9884


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I have 2 G&Ls and just might buy a 3rd tomorrow. My main guitar is a G&L ASAT Classic that I've had since 1996. Last summer I picked up an early 90s Climax (super-strat style guitar, they changed the name on that one after 3 years.) Right now I'm tempted by a S-500 that's on the wall at Mothers. It has been there since I worked there and it's marked down below the store's cost. I paid my taxes today and really can't afford a guitar right now. We'll see.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I posted this before in another thread about G&Ls. I've got a 1991 G&L Comanche which I bought back in 1996. You can see some photos of it here: Comanche pictures by Netskenmac - Photobucket Out of all the guitars I own this has got the smoothest playing neck.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

My first "real" guitar was a 1986 G&L skyhawk. It was one of the early Leo designed strat style guitars and just a great instrument. It was stolen from the locker at my apartment when I was in university along with a great old Takamine acoustic. I'd love to have that one back.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have a g&l legacy that is my numero uno. i would buy more g&l guitars in a heartbeat. for tone, build quality, playability, reliability and any other aspect you could mention, they are almost impossible to beat.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

corailz said:


> I have two Asat's(Classic and Special,Both have the Swamp Ash body,Premier Finishes and Maple Neck and fretboard) and i agree with you that G&L's guitars are really fine instruments...


Ah hem...I believe the blue one is on my wall now! lol
And yes, they are fine guitars!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got a couple, '88 Asat and a '97 Legacy


----------

